# MOSIX i klastry

## Ravak

Wczoraj natrafilem na ciekawy link - http://www.mosix.org/txt_grid.html - niestety, platny (i to sporo). 

Od pewnego czasu chodzi mi po glowie zbudowanie klastra obliczeniowego. Chcialbym glownie by komputery w sieci wspieraly sie wzajemnie w obliczeniach.

Chcialbym aby to byla wspolpraca przezroczysta, najlepiej na poziomie jadra, a takze desktopowa - gry, filmy, kompilacje - by kazdy proces mial mozliwosc wykonywania swoich zadan na innym komputerze.

Czy na dzien dzisiejszy jest cos co spelnia powyzsze wymagania? (zawsze moge bumpnac topic za rok ;D)

*edit* 

Widze ze istnieje openmosix, jest nawet w portage. Moglby ktos podzielic sie uwagami/wypowiedziec sie na jego temat?

----------

## Yatmai

Z tego co się orientuję to (open)mosix czy inne klastry w grach i filmach Ci nie pomogą (chyba, że to będzie obrabianie  :Wink:  ). Kompilacje jak najbardziej, jest nawet distcc więc nie trzeba do tego ingerować w kernel  :Smile: 

Istnieją też aplikacje korzystające z dobrodziejstw klastrów, jak MySQL, Pov-ray czy Johnny the Ripper. Aplikacje typowo obliczeniowe/do przetwarzania dużej ilości informacji, niestety aplikacje desktopowe jak Kadu, Firefox, mPlayer czy jakiekolwiek gry tego nie wspierają.

Generalnie problem leży w różnicy transferów po kablu ethernet a np mostku procesor - ram/procesor - grafika, przez co programy wyświetlające jakąkolwiek grafikę (choćby gry) odpadają w przedbiegach.

----------

## RAIH

Z tego co się orientuje to openmosix działa stabilnie tylko na jądrach z serii 2.4.X 

na 2.6 nie udało mi sie odpalić 

w gre wchodzi kompilacja rozproszona + programy napisane specjalnie w tym celu

----------

## Ravak

Jezeli chodzi o kompilacje rozproszona, z tego co zauwazylem distcc nie wspolpracuje z kazdym pakietem, openmosix kazdy proces wyemigruje pod warunkiem, ze zrownowazy to obciazenie komputerow w sieci - czy w tym przypadku nie jest on bardziej sprawny i efektywny niz distcc?

Rozumiem z wypowiedzi Art.roota ze z przyczyn przepustowych nie bedzie mozliwa wspolpraca na zasadzie: 10 klatek filmu dekodowanych na maszynie A, 10 kolejnych na B, itp. Jezeli jakiemus 'desktopowemu' procesowi zaczyna brakowac procesora jego emigracja na inna maszyne nic nie da. Ale przeciez mozna odciazyc procesor emigrujac inne procesy dajac zasobnemu procesowi brakujacy % procesora. Czy tutaj openmosix sie odnajdzie?

----------

## qermit

 *Quote:*   

> An application for a free copy of MOSIX2 should include the following information (all the provided information will be held confidential; incomplete applications will not be processed): 
> 
> Your full name and your academic title: 
> 
> The name and address of your organization: 
> ...

 

z tego co zrozumiałem studenci mają to za free, ale trzeba podać:

- Pełną nazwę uczelni

- pełną nazwę organizacji

- nazwę i url wydziału

- akademicji mail

- i coś jeszcze

Mam nadzieję że dobrze zrozumiałem

----------

## Ravak

Nie studenci - pracownicy naukowi, chcacy wykorzystac mosiksa w swoich badaniach.

 *Quote:*   

> Academic users: a grant for a free copy of MOSIX2 is provided to researchers for use in academic and research organizations. Before submitting your request, you need to accept the following license: 

 

----------

## qermit

czyli można poprosić jakiegoź ziomka aby tobie załatwił - w ramach jakiegoś projektu

----------

## olejseba

Kiedys użwyałem (open mosix)tego na jadrach 2.4. Jesli chodzi o drobne programy to sobie migrowały bez problemów jednak jak uruchomiłem obliczenia (gaussian 03 z linda) to wieszały sie wszystkie kompy. (przy sensownych obliczeniach to przez siec przesyłane bylo za duzo informacji no i klapa). Teraz uzywamy bibliotek mpich do kompilacji roznych prog i to dopiero jest super, do tego dorzuciłbym "emerge torque"(nowa wersja OPENPBS) i to moglo by cie zadowolić. Szczególnie zainteresuj się właśnie torque. Teraz mam 4 kompy po 2 opterony i dziala super  :Wink: . Oczywiscie gentoo 64.

Pozdrawiam Seba

----------

